# Mit Java Text aus Browser lesen



## Windhund (13. November 2010)

Hallo

Ich steh vor folgendem Problem: Ich habe eine Seite auf der Informationen angezeigt werden, die seite stellt die Informationen mit einem Javaskript dar.

Jetzt würde ich gerne das was auf der Seite angezeigt wird mit einem Javaprogramm auslesen und in eine datei schreiben zur weiteren verarbeitung.

Auf der Suche im Netz bin ich auf ein Eintrag im Forum von Java-Forum.org gestossen der mir schon etwas weitergholfen hat.

Leider arbeitet das Programm das ich gefunden habe so das es den Quellcode der Seite ausgibt und nicht was wirklich im Browserfenster dargestellt wird, wass bei meiner seite ein problem ist da dort kein darstelbarer quelltext vorhanden ist.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem und könnt mir helfen oder gute tipps geben.
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Windhund (14. November 2010)

Also nach etwas rumprobieren hat es letztendlich doch geklappt, wenn es jemand interessiert, hier ist der code um den Text einer Seite in eine Datei zu schreiben:


> try
> {
> BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(
> "C:\\Users\\user\\Documents\\lst.txt"));
> ...



Jetzt wird mein Problem leider noch etwas Komplizierter...
Die seite aktuallisiert sich selbstständig und das kann zufällig nach nach ner stunde oder auch nach 2 sec sein.

Das Programm soll später auf einen erscheinenden Eintrag reagieren und einen Alarm auslösen wobei mir wichtig ist das sobalt der Eintrag erscheint sofort der Alarm ausgelöst wird und nicht erst nach einer warte zeit.

Kann mir Jemand einen Tipp oder Ansatzpunkt geben wie ich sobalt eine Aktualisirung der Seite stattfindet mein Programm dazu veranlasse die seite neu herunter zu laden?

Oder bleibt mir wirklich nur die Möglichkeit die Seite selbst permanent zu aktuallisieren?


----------



## zeja (14. November 2010)

Hast du denn nachgeschaut ob du die Informationen von der Seite nicht über eine Quelle wie WebService oder so bekommen kannst, die dafür da ist sowas zu machen?


----------

